# Thermocouple position for electric smoker



## mnmulisha (Sep 15, 2011)

From everyone's experience, where's the best place for the placement of my thermocouple for the temp controller?  I have everything set up except this.  I'm shooting for a test run this weekend.   Thanks for any input.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 15, 2011)

What does the manufacturer say ?No 2 are alike because of patten laws?Who makes the temperature sensor you have ?Is it made for air or liquid?What are you using it for a vertical ?


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought a t/c, temp controller, ssr package off of lightobject.com.  the t/c is for use in air.  Is it better to put the t/c at the top of the smoker or closer to where the food will be?   The smoker is a home built jobber so I don't have any  specs from the manuracturer :(


----------



## michael ark (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you answered your own question.Sorry i could not help.Just don't put it too high in your cabinet and you should be fine.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2011)

I would think somewhere in the middle rack.

The other thing you want to do is make a heat deflector for your heat source.  The rising heat could hit your probe, and shut down the element before your smoker really gets to temp.  Something as simple as a cast iron pan would probably work well.

Make Sense?

Todd


----------

